# My hardcore race cars!!! They kick butt!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

You'll see 6 cars in pictures below. Umm all bodies has mountings shaved off, wheel wells shaved to make it lower and sits on the best tyco 440x2 chassis with jet ski pickup shoes, 22x8 rear pinion gears, silcione tires and some with super tires slip on, double side tape and of course front indep wheels .. i think thats it. (shhhhhh two of chassis has a wide gap arm) heehee. 

Fyi - i did raced the sublime green 2007 charger and won 4 races with it. I wasnt allowed to use the mini cooper - man that car is soooo fast that i never lost one race with it LOL.. general lee charger won 3 so far .. not bad eh? and one red daytona did win one.. 

enjoy the pictures.

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

do you take the glass off to cut down on weigh?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> do you take the glass off to cut down on weigh?


oh yeah! i didnt have to on green charger body last time i remember it weighed 3.2 oz and daytona body 4.3 .. that green charger body is the lightest of all! 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks like someone got in the way of that Charger! :lol:

They're all good looking when they're taking names, whupping butt and winning races. :thumbsup:

With the exception of the Mini, are they all AW bods?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Looks like someone got in the way of that Charger! :lol:
> 
> They're all good looking when they're taking names, whupping butt and winning races. :thumbsup:
> 
> With the exception of the Mini, are they all AW bods?


yep all the bodies are from AW and mini cooper is a resin body. 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very slick, Wes. (How is your drywall holding up? Har!)
I bet they really scoot! Congrats on all the wins! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, you got that 4 x 4 McLaren M12 way down low where the huskies go!! I like the wing with the shortened struts too. Can't be helped that MOPAR did not have time for the original Can-Am, Wes. :hat:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's some super slamming at it's best:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wes-
Looks like you tradin' some paint with the green charger on your way to all those wins. 

Nice cars.

Jim


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Wes!
Yer a busy bee arent you?
Great stuff per normal!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Nice set*

For some reason I was expecting all of them to be sublime lime green. :devil: 

rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Wes-
> Looks like you tradin' some paint with the green charger on your way to all those wins.
> 
> Nice cars.
> ...


yeah that charger is fun to race!! 

Wes


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

sweet looking cars wes... They look like they rock just sitting still.
Great as always dude..


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah its fun to race them! Thanks to bob zilla for doing charger paint job!! its my fav car now!! i look froward to kick more butt lol!!!


Wes


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Finally the Mc Claren looks right! Not a ******* hillbilly 4x4!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sub Lime is the fastest color on the market right now...*



WesJY said:


> Yeah its fun to race them! Thanks to bob zilla for doing charger paint job!! its my fav car now!! i look froward to kick more butt lol!!!
> 
> 
> Wes


Wes,

It didn't look like that when I sent it to yah...har Demolition Charger Derby ....glad you kicked butt with it...yeah! :wave:

Bob...Smash it, Crash it, what ever it takes...zilla


----------

